# First Day with GoPro setup for hunting



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

J got some things to say bout all your video's . First lay off the weights man your arms are frecking huge lol. Next I got to get one of the gopro's before bow season starts. Is there anything else you would buy for it any add ons or anything. I was also noticeing about your high grip on the bow your shooting I like that what kind is it. Anyway like the video's keep it up Mike


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

AWESOME!!! :thumbs_up

I've been debating between the GoPro and the Sony.

I wish they had a normal field of view option rather than the picture looking like it was taken within a fish bowl.

Please keep us posted with your opinions as they develop.

Ray :shade:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

How far where those shots? 

Is it possible to lose of the 'fish eye' effect?

I was really considering trying a gopro this season. Thanks for posting


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rezeen6.5 said:


> J got some things to say bout all your video's . First lay off the weights man your arms are frecking huge lol. Next I got to get one of the gopro's before bow season starts. Is there anything else you would buy for it any add ons or anything. I was also noticeing about your high grip on the bow your shooting I like that what kind is it. Anyway like the video's keep it up Mike


Thanks for the kind words. The older I get the easier it seems to pack on mass  

So far I have the head band the tripod adapter the suction cup for car windshield (gonna use it on some cars and boats etc and that about it 

Do not get the 64 gig card stick to the 32. The 64 won't read in an iPad 

Might have to get a few batteries for travel but so far so good


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I bet there's a way to crop it somewhat when needed. It would not be a good choice for indoors, or say a crowded city scene (instant claustrophobia with all the converging lines) but it will probably work great for wide open spaces, like fishing on the Amazon. Almost impossible to miss any action too, without having to point the camera right at something.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BLACK WOLF said:


> AWESOME!!! :thumbs_up
> 
> I've been debating between the GoPro and the Sony.
> 
> ...


Ray I just started playing with it and it was in wide screen 

It has a medium and narrow so I will experiment 

So many settings but the free iPad apps make adjusting very simple 

Go with the GoPro. 

Here is one I did of my hunting ground on a 4 wheeler 






And this is out of the box with just some tweaking


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

guyver said:


> How far where those shots?
> 
> Is it possible to lose of the 'fish eye' effect?
> 
> I was really considering trying a gopro this season. Thanks for posting


Out to about 30 

You have three settings that was wide 

I will experiment more 

Really like the quality


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Arrowwood said:


> I bet there's a way to crop it somewhat when needed. It would not be a good choice for indoors, or say a crowded city scene (instant claustrophobia with all the converging lines) but it will probably work great for wide open spaces, like fishing on the Amazon. Almost impossible to miss any action too, without having to point the camera right at something.


That's what I'm thinking 

Was on the fence but so far very impressed


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rezeen6.5 said:


> J got some things to say bout all your video's . First lay off the weights man your arms are frecking huge lol. Next I got to get one of the gopro's before bow season starts. Is there anything else you would buy for it any add ons or anything. I was also noticeing about your high grip on the bow your shooting I like that what kind is it. Anyway like the video's keep it up Mike


Sorry 

That's my Morrison all phenolic medium wrist Ilf riser


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

If you make another video, would you take a couple close shots? Like 10-12 yards on a narrow view. I'd like to see what the camera can do with a best case scenario for a hunting situation.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Careful where you use it - it's illegal to have anything electronic mounted on your bow in Montana. 

Matt


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Unrelated but, with all the access you have and you use an Estwing camp axe..... makes me appreciate mine WAY more!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've had a HeroHD for a couple of years and it's taken ever bit of beating I can lay out. Only issue is occasional fogging but I believe that there are ways to prevent that.
I'm waiting for them to release a version with highspeed filming and then I will buy it, although I'm really tempted by the different filming angles on the new ones. Mine is all wide all the time.

-Grant


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Matt_Potter said:


> Careful where you use it - it's illegal to have anything electronic mounted on your bow in Montana.
> 
> Matt


It's on my head Matt


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

guyver said:


> If you make another video, would you take a couple close shots? Like 10-12 yards on a narrow view. I'd like to see what the camera can do with a best case scenario for a hunting situation.


Definitely 

I work the next few days but hopefully over the holiday


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

edgerat said:


> Unrelated but, with all the access you have and you use an Estwing camp axe..... makes me appreciate mine WAY more!


I have that and a Becker BK 9 mounted on that machine 

I have a pretty axe in my Hummer


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

grantmac said:


> I've had a HeroHD for a couple of years and it's taken ever bit of beating I can lay out. Only issue is occasional fogging but I believe that there are ways to prevent that.
> I'm waiting for them to release a version with highspeed filming and then I will buy it, although I'm really tempted by the different filming angles on the new ones. Mine is all wide all the time.
> 
> -Grant


It's good to hear that they are dependable 

You can definitely do a lot with them


----------



## Invisible Man (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't think that will work too well for what you want. You won't be able to check your shot, you can't even see your arrows on the target let alone hitting the target. I would say past ten feet that's useless as a bow hunting camera. It would be nice mounted on your bow looking back at you. and get a tree mounted cam with zoom and good sound for the shot. and then you can talk to the go pro facing you all through your hunt and then edit it in to the action stuff for a complete video of the hunt. That's what I started doing and the results are quality. They do work great for fishing too.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Invisible Man said:


> I don't think that will work too well for what you want. You won't be able to check your shot, you can't even see your arrows on the target let alone hitting the target. I would say past ten feet that's useless as a bow hunting camera. It would be nice mounted on your bow looking back at you. and get a tree mounted cam with zoom and good sound for the shot. and then you can talk to the go pro facing you all through your hunt and then edit it in to the action stuff for a complete video of the hunt. That's what I started doing and the results are quality. They do work great for fishing too.


Sounds great 

Baby steps thou


----------



## Invisible Man (Jan 22, 2012)

And nice place you got there.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

JParanee said:


> It's on my head Matt


Ahh - then most of my elk footage would either be me looking at the ground thinking "damn I need to get in shape"

Of if I get lucky and close the gap - me looking at the ground praying "don't see me oh please don't see me" 

Matt


----------



## Landmine (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is the mount I use for my GoPro. Easy to make
http://youtu.be/OOVDK2bdskk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Landmine said:


> Here is the mount I use for my GoPro. Easy to make
> http://youtu.be/OOVDK2bdskk


Very cool thanks for posting


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

I like the wide angle/fish lense personally. If you had it looking like a standard camera your field of view would be tiny. The fish eye makes it look far more like the filmer's perspective since we can see >180 degrees laterally in peripheral vision.

Gotta say though J that's some incredibly beautiful land you have their! Hope to have access to something similar one day, house, cars and gear aside.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Invisible Man said:


> I don't think that will work too well for what you want. You won't be able to check your shot, you can't even see your arrows on the target let alone hitting the target. I would say past ten feet that's useless as a bow hunting camera. It would be nice mounted on your bow looking back at you. and get a tree mounted cam with zoom and good sound for the shot. and then you can talk to the go pro facing you all through your hunt and then edit it in to the action stuff for a complete video of the hunt. That's what I started doing and the results are quality. They do work great for fishing too.


Gotta agree. The fisheye effect is the opposite of what's needed for bow hunting. I'd like to see shot with a narrow view 10 yard shot though.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Invisible Man said:


> And nice place you got there.


Thank you


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

CFGuy said:


> I like the wide angle/fish lense personally. If you had it looking like a standard camera your field of view would be tiny. The fish eye makes it look far more like the filmer's perspective since we can see >180 degrees laterally in peripheral vision.
> 
> Gotta say though J that's some incredibly beautiful land you have their! Hope to have access to something similar one day, house, cars and gear aside.


Thanks my friend 

I've been building that house for 20 + years 

Additions and so on 

It's mostly real stone and stucco 

That woods I've been running around for 40 years 

I grew up on the other side of the mountain and used to play up there 

The land is owned by myself and 2 other people 

I have my run of it with the understanding I will keep others off 

It is a lot off work but I love it and love that my kids and dogs can roam free with no buddy looking at them 

I would never get the time to hunt these days if I could not just walk out the door and climb a tree 

I have had monsters standing in my driveway when I come home at night but they are not easy to kill fair and square 

In the last 20 + years I have only killed a handful here and we are pretty picky 

I only allow a few friends to hunt but the numbers that sneak in are horrible and my dogs find dead deer missing heads etc. 

They sneak in a shoot them and than are to afraid to look for them if they do not drop in sight which is rare to say the least so we find a lot of dead deer 

There is a deer breeder across the way that has elevated shooting shacks and his deer pens are surrounded by corn 

So he pulls a lot of good deer 

The point is big deer are smart and it ain't ever easy


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

guyver said:


> Gotta agree. The fisheye effect is the opposite of what's needed for bow hunting. I'd like to see shot with a narrow view 10 yard shot though.


I will set it up and get to it over the holiday and post up all 3 views 

Wide 
Normal
Narrow


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Cool camera and videos JP, really enjoyed the ride on the ATV with your dog. Bet he was happy and tired after that run!

How many acres do you have?


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

JP , how many acres you got there? It looks like you have some nice open areas. Do you do any food plots? Clover, winter wheat etc.?


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Where's the bike that goes with that shirt?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Easy and bowhuntmaniac 

The hill is 100 acres but on the other side of the road is another 200 of corn fields and bird sanctuary 

Thank s for the kind words 

Easy that dog can go all day and because it was hot I left his 10 year old daddy back at the house but the old man in his day has caught more than a few deer on his own 

That's the old man font and center


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rogbo said:


> Where's the bike that goes with that shirt?












I have had a few over the years but this one is still in the garage 

I wish I had this GoPro when I was into club racing


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great pics Joe. You definitely subscribe to the theory of " he who dies with the most toys wins " :shade:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> Great pics Joe. You definitely subscribe to the theory of " he who dies with the most toys wins " :shade:


Or most bills  

Here is my first crack at editing 

Fade outs and ins 

Verbiage , music etc 

Nor archery related but very cool and the sky is the limit with this thing


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Try that again


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice. i have a 1hour drive to get to the cabin. (not too bad) it is isolated,but alot of work to keep 400+ acres up. Must be nice to just walk out the back door.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> Very nice. i have a 1hour drive to get to the cabin. (not too bad) it is isolated,but alot of work to keep 400+ acres up. Must be nice to just walk out the back door.


Thats fantastic 

Some of my best hunting is an hour and a half away in Chester county 

Big deer


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> I've been building that house for 20 + years
> 
> ...


What a fantastic privilege! Definitely a dream. Love stone personally.

Unfortunate about the deer and poachers - people are a**holes no matter where you go. Amazing to have all that land (mostly) to yourself.


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Just curious, do they have a remote to turn the unit on and off? I like this camera and am anxious to see what other settings you come up with. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

CFGuy said:


> What a fantastic privilege! Definitely a dream. Love stone personally.
> 
> Unfortunate about the deer and poachers - people are a**holes no matter where you go. Amazing to have all that land (mostly) to yourself.


I'm truly blessed but my property taxes suck


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

drawemback said:


> Just curious, do they have a remote to turn the unit on and off? I like this camera and am anxious to see what other settings you come up with.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


It has a simple push button remote it can also be controlled from my iPhone , iPad 

The simplest way is to just reach up and press the button on the unit thou  

But I will keep he remote either on a tether or in my pocket while hunting 

Tomorrow I am going to try and film all three views do some fade in and outs and some basic editing 

I will post tomorrow night


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Been working outside all day waiting for it to cool down to shoot he wide-normal-narrow footage 

While I was cooling off I stated playing with editing the hill I hunt and play on video 

You guys can make fun of me if you want I have broad shoulders  






It is basically everything I love the most 

I am very impressed with the editing program its even simple enough for a caveman like me to work 

Can't wait to do some off shore and river fishing with this thing 

Let me know what you all think and ill be back with the comparison video later


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Once again, thank you for sharing Joe. Very interesting.

Regards
Joe


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay here is the Wide - Medium - Narrow views 

My thoughts are the narrow does not offer the best field of view and you would miss a lot of what is going on especially on a deer drive 

The wide shows everything but gives a distance illusion..... But you would catch all the action 

Medium to my eye gives the best of both worlds 

Now I still have tons of settings o lay with and really need to find the right head position for it 

On my two last shots you hear my string contacting the camera housing. It was not really audible to me but in play back it sounds brutal 

Need to wear it slightly higher and just angle down 

Because its on my head and I'm screwing around its everywhere but on your head in a stand panning slowly like you would I think things would smooth out ....on a drive not so much but you would see the shot and the deer coming and going 

Lots of experimenting left to do 

Thoughts ?


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool camera JP. I'm assuming all 3 shots were 10 yds on that last video? Because in narrow view it seemed to zoom in and you could see that shot up close and personal. Would be cool in that mode if a deer walked right up under your tree stand. 

I'm guessing that camera is gonna see some action at Denton Hill? I can see you walking around with it strapped to your head! :shade:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Cool camera JP. I'm assuming all 3 shots were 10 yds on that last video? Because in narrow view it seemed to zoom in and you could see that shot up close and personal. Would be cool in that mode if a deer walked right up under your tree stand.
> 
> I'm guessing that camera is gonna see some action at Denton Hill? I can see you walking around with it strapped to your head! :shade:


I was hoping to get Wert to wear it 

It's not that its heavy its just so 70's with the head band and all 

The head band is very secure and can be adjusted to fit over a knit hat etc. 

I think in hot weather a bandana would make even more comfortable


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

JParanee said:


> I was hoping to get Wert to wear it
> 
> It's not that its heavy its just so 70's with the head band and all
> 
> ...


Wert would look cool with it on. He's a popular guy at Denton Hill, he could probably start a trend. 

A nice pair of striped tube socks up to your knees will give you a good 70's vibe to go with the head band:shade: (That's bringing up some unpleasant memories of childhood photographs.)


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

really interesting with the gopro cam, im sure you will get everything tweaked just right come this fall but getting a nice kill on film will be difficult no doubt , great videos and mighty fine shooting.!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

airwolf said:


> really interesting with the gopro cam, im sure you will get everything tweaked just right come this fall but getting a nice kill on film will be difficult no doubt , great videos and mighty fine shooting.!


Thanks Airwolf but at only ten yards I hope I can hit it  

It actually kinda makes me nervous 

I have to get used to it and forget it 

Its hard e ought o get a shot on a big buck let alone on film 

Just think thou the possibilities are endless on turkey, small game, etc


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Pretty cool vids man. I bet it is going to take some getting use to with that on your head.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Sweet videos!!

I shot three deer this year wearing my GoPro and both times I didn't push the button down hard enough to record! And the other I guess the recoil of the shotgun popped out the memory card. Or it was me trying to download it onto my phone to watch and my froze half way.

Now I bought the remote so I NEVER have that problem again of thinking its recording. Haha


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

Mattones said:


> Sweet videos!!
> 
> I shot three deer this year wearing my GoPro and both times I didn't push the button down hard enough to record! And the other I guess the recoil of the shotgun popped out the memory card. Or it was me trying to download it onto my phone to watch and my froze half way.
> 
> Now I bought the remote so I NEVER have that problem again of thinking its recording. Haha


does the remote work in areas with bad signals and no wifi?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes


----------

